# Sardinien - Cagliari



## s-e-2007 (17. April 2007)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich fahre Mitte Juli nach Cagliari (Sardinien). Ich habe mir bereits die paar Threads, die ich mit der Such-Funktion gefunden habe, durchgelesen. Da die Meinungen aber sehr unterschiedlich waren, möchte ich diesen Thread starten.

Vielleicht habe ich ja Glück und es war tatsächlich schonmal jemand in Cagliari mit der Rute unterwegs. 

Zu meinen Fragen:

1. Ist es erlaubt in den Häfen Cagliaris zu angeln? (in manchen Häfen Sardiniens scheint es ja verboten zu sein, was ich so gelesen habe)

2. Welche Angelmethoden sind generell in Häfen erfolgsversprechend? (Habe gehört, dass besonders Brot gut gehen soll?) Wie sieht es mit Spinnfischen in Häfen aus?

3. Lohnt das Spinnfischen vom Strand aus?

4. Ich habe öfters gelesen, dass es sehr schwierig ist, in Sardinien Lizenzen für die Binnengewässer zu bekommen und die Behörden selber einem raten ohne Lizenz zu angeln. Stimmt das und ist es so unwahrscheinlich kontrolliert zu werden?

5. Ganz speziell: Wo kann man es in/um cagliari ohne Brandungs-/und Pilkrute probieren?


So, bin mal gespannt ob mir jemand helfen kann, damit ich nicht ganz planlos da unten rumrenne.  Wäre echt super! 

Viele Grüße!
Stefan


----------



## FD2312 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Sardinien - Cagliari*

Hallo!
Würde mich auch interessieren, fahre dieses Jahr auch nach Sardinien und gedenke mir vorher ne Reiserute zuzulegen. Habe von Schwarzbarschen im Süßwasser und Wolfsbarschen im Meer gehört, sollte nen Versuch wert sein.

Mfg Flo


----------



## Hoffi (18. April 2007)

*AW: Sardinien - Cagliari*

Hallo,
leider habe ich noch nie in Cagliari geangelt und kann somit zu guten Plätzen bzw. Bedingungen wenig Aussagen machen.  Mit der Spinnrute im Meer und dann noch im heißen Juli dürfte jedoch schwierig werden. Ein Versuch bei starkem Wellengang vom Strand aus, morgens oder abends von Felsen oder an Flußeinmündungen sollte jedoch unternommen werden. Im Hafen soll Meeräschenangeln ganz gut sein.
Zum Thema Lizenz für Binnen: War gerade 14 Tage in Sardinien und habe schöne Schwarzbarsche gefangen. Die Mitte Februar beantragte Lizenz war bis zu meiner heutigen Abreise noch nicht angekommen!!!
Klaus


----------



## Heilbutt (18. April 2007)

*AW: Sardinien - Cagliari*

Hi,
ich bin ab mitte Juni für zwei Wochen auf Sardinien,
warscheinlich an mehreren Orten.
Hab auch noch wenig Infos übers Meeresangeln dort.

Irgendjemand hat mir mal erzählt, daß zu ner gewissen
Jahreszeit dort auf See den großen Thunfischen nachgestellt
wird. #c 

Ich werd auf jeden Fall ne 80g-Spinnrute und bisschen
Kleinkram mitnehmen, und einfach etwas rumprobieren.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## s-e-2007 (18. April 2007)

*AW: Sardinien - Cagliari*

@Hoffi: Du weißt wahrscheinlich auch nicht, ob das Angeln in den Häfen erlaubt ist? 
Die Schwarzbarsche scheinen da ja wirklich gut zu gehen. Darf ich fragen an welchem Gewässer du da gefischt hast und mit welchen Ködern du gefangen hast? 
Das mit der Lizenz kann man scheinbar echt vergessen. Aber es kümmert sich wohl auch keiner drum. (??) Was kann einem schlimmsten Falls passieren? Möchte nämlich nicht unbedingt meinen Fischereischein abgeben. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Danke für deine Einschätzungen und Infos!

@Heilbutt: Die Thunfisch-Fahrten kosten so um die 600€ (10h-Trip mit Ausrüstung). 
Grüße
Stefan


----------



## ullsok (18. April 2007)

*AW: Sardinien - Cagliari*

Das hier müsste auch auf Sardinien sein; ich habe aber keine Ahnung wo:
http://www.videospin.it/giants.wmv
Offensichtlich ist ja dort das Fischen in Hafen erlaubt


----------



## s-e-2007 (19. April 2007)

*AW: Sardinien - Cagliari*

Da kriegt man ja fast Angst! |supergri


----------



## Heilbutt (19. April 2007)

*AW: Sardinien - Cagliari*

#t #t 
...Soviel soll der ganze Urlaub kosten!!

(ohne Getränke )

Das Video kann ich leider nicht ansehen???!!!??


Gruß

Holger


----------



## Andre´ (20. April 2007)

*AW: Sardinien - Cagliari*

Hallo an alle !

Kann mich an einen Bericht aus der Fisch und Fang erinnern (ca2 Jahre alt), bei dem der Autor über sehr gute Fänge von Gabelmakrelen berichtet hat. Fangmethode war Poppern. Angelbereich war einerseits an felsigen Bereichen mit Brandung, und direkt in den grossen Häfen. Aber vielleicht findet Ihr ja was unter Gabelmakrelen. Grösse um die 10 kg.

Grüssen 

Andre´


----------



## thymallusAUT (20. April 2007)

*AW: Sardinien - Cagliari*



Hoffi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> leider habe ich noch nie in Cagliari geangelt und kann somit zu guten Plätzen bzw. Bedingungen wenig Aussagen machen. Mit der Spinnrute im Meer und dann noch im heißen Juli dürfte jedoch schwierig werden. Ein Versuch bei starkem Wellengang vom Strand aus, morgens oder abends von Felsen oder an Flußeinmündungen sollte jedoch unternommen werden. Im Hafen soll Meeräschenangeln ganz gut sein.
> Zum Thema Lizenz für Binnen: War gerade 14 Tage in Sardinien und habe schöne Schwarzbarsche gefangen. Die Mitte Februar beantragte Lizenz war bis zu meiner heutigen Abreise noch nicht angekommen!!!
> Klaus


Hallo Klaus!
Ich dachte die haben gerade Schonzeit oder beginnt die erst, wenn ich nächste Woche unten bin? Bist du eigentlich kontrolliert worden? Kannst du mir vielleicht noch eine Adresse schicken wo ich mir ein Boot ausleihen könnte.
Merci!


----------



## s-e-2007 (20. April 2007)

*AW: Sardinien - Cagliari*

Schonzeiten wären auch gut zu wissen. Sagt mir am Besten alles was ihr wisst.   
@Andre´: Danke. Mal sehen ob ich mir den Bericht irgendwie besorgen kann.

Edit: Bin fündig geworden. Der Bericht war in Heft 11/05. Das war zwar anscheinend auf Sizilien aber ich denke, dass es gut möglich ist da Parallelen zu ziehen. Jetzt muss ich mir nur noch das Heft besorgen. 

Grüße!
Stefan


----------



## ullsok (21. April 2007)

*AW: Sardinien - Cagliari*



Andre´ schrieb:


> Hallo an alle !
> 
> Kann mich an einen Bericht aus der Fisch und Fang erinnern (ca2 Jahre alt), bei dem der Autor über sehr gute Fänge von Gabelmakrelen berichtet hat. Fangmethode war Poppern. Angelbereich war einerseits an felsigen Bereichen mit Brandung, und direkt in den grossen Häfen. Aber vielleicht findet Ihr ja was unter Gabelmakrelen. Grösse um die 10 kg.
> 
> ...



Die Fische im Video sind Gabelschwanzmakrelen; auch Palometa genannt#h


----------



## drogba (28. April 2007)

*AW: Sardinien - Cagliari*

falsch palamiti heissen die !wobei die im video heissen pesce sierra


----------



## FD2312 (5. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sardinien - Cagliari*

Hallo,

fahre am 17. Juli für 14 Tage an die Ostküste (50km unterhalb von Olbia und möchte mir dafür die Shimano Exage STC MH in 2.40/2.70m mit 10-40g Wg. mitnehmen, als Rolle meine Technium 4000 mit 25er/30er Mono und 15lbs Tuffline XP. Habe aber noch ein paar Fragen:

1. Welche Köder zum Spinnfischen mitnehmen? Dachte an kleine Wobbler und Mefo-Blinker evtl. Gummifische / Twister

2. Dachte noch an Pose und Haken, Worfächer für Hornhecht und Meeräsche, was soll ich da nehmen

3. Noch was mitnehmen, wenn ja was ?!

4. Gibt es neue aktuelle Infos zur Lizenz? brauche ich die zum Süßwasseangeln auf Schwarzbarsch, bzw. wird kontrolliert?

Mfg Flo


----------



## dreampike (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sardinien - Cagliari*

Hallo Floh, 

komme gerade aus Sardinien zurück, war mehr Familien-Urlaub als Angel-Urlaub, das Wasser war auch noch ziemlich kalt (14-18 Grad). Bei den wenigen Gelegenheiten zum Fischen in Hafenanlagen an der Ostküste habe ich beobachtet, dass die Raubfische auf winzige Brutfische jagen. Diese Fischschwärme haben zur Zeit eine Größe von ca. 3-5 cm. Gefangen haben wir nichts Großartiges, ich würde aber beim nächsten Mal meine Fliegenangel mitnehmen und gezielt auf Wolfsbarsch und in den Häfen auf Gabelmakrelen fischen. Wenn du hast, dann nimm kleine und kleinste Gummifische im Sardinen-Design mit und überlege Dir, wie du die winzigen Teile weit werfen kannst.
Viel Erfolg, 

Wolfgang


----------



## Heilbutt (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sardinien - Cagliari*

Danke für die Info Dreampike,
wenigstens mal ein kleiner Anhaltspunkt für meinen
nächste Woche beginnenden Urlaub.#6

Würde evtl. auch im Hafen ne Fischfetzen/Schwimmermontage
sinnvoll sein?!?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## dreampike (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: Sardinien - Cagliari*

Hallo Holger, 

keine Ahnung, ich habe da wenig Erfahrung mit. Grundsätzlich scheint Naturköderfischen interessant zu sein, zumindest sah ich da abends etliche Fischer aufkreuzen, die ihre Grundmontagen ausbrachten.
Die Raubfische, die ich beobachten konnten, rasten wie der Blitz durch den Hafen, schossen in die Kleinfischschwärme, machten einen Mordsspektakel und waren dann auch schnell wieder weg. Und die kamen auch nur bei Flut, bei Ebbe war Ebbe (Gezeitenkalender wäre nicht schlecht gewesen...).
Vielleicht winzige Blinker mit Kleinstreamern in Beifangmontage, das könnte ich mir vorstellen. Außerdem wie gesagt Gummifische, da hatten wir einen ziemlich großen Nachläufer. 
Ansonsten hatte ich meine Taucherbrille dabei und das Schnorcheln hat fast noch mehr Spaß gemacht wie das Fischen. Das Wasser ist kristallklar mit Sichtweiten bis 40m, allerdings war es auch schweinekalt (14-18 Grad), so dass ich um meinen Neopren-Body sehr froh war. Einheimische Schnorchler bzw. Unterwasserjäger gingen sogar mit kompletten Tauchanzug ins Wasser.
Wolfgang


----------



## can1974 (4. November 2007)

*AW: Sardinien - Cagliari*

Ahoi,

komme auch gerade aus Sardinien zurück. War das erste Mal da, ist wirklich ne sehr schöne Insel.
Wenig verbaut (zumindest im Norden), sauberes Wasser zum Schnorcheln, ordentlicher Wind zum Surfen (Porto Pollo).
Angeltechnisch habe ich mich auf das Angeln vom Ufer mit Brot beschränkt. Spaßig war es trotzdem: ganz ordentliche Meeräschen (30-40 cm), Goldstriemen  und 
Goldbrassen (je 20-30 cm). Wenn man etwas weiter draußen angelte, ersparte man sich auch den ganzen "Kleinkram", dafür gab es aber auch nur ca. jede Stunde (oder gar alle 2 h) mal nen Biss.

Nächstes Mal werde ich allerdings auch mal etwas aktiver auf Raubfische losgehen.

Gruß,

Can2206


----------



## Hoffi (4. November 2007)

*AW: Sardinien - Cagliari*

Hallo can 1974.
Glückwunsch zum gelungenen Urlaub. Wo warst Du auf Sardegna? Hast Du an der Oberfläche geangelt oder im Mittelwasser bzw. Grund?


----------



## can1974 (6. November 2007)

*AW: Sardinien - Cagliari*

Hallo Hoffi,

ich war im Norden von Sardinien unterwegs genauer gesagt in Porto Pollo (bei Palau) - meine Freundin surft.

Habe da vom Ufer von den Felsen aus am Rande eines Sandstrandes geangelt. 

Die meisten Fische habe ich am Grund  gefangen, wenngleich sich Meeräschen und Goldstriemen oft auch auf Brot an der Oberflächen stürzen.

Sehr vielversprechend erschienen mir auch eine Stelle an einem Strandsee mit Verbindung zum Meer, wo  das Ufer ziemlich steil nach unten abfiel. Denke mal, dass da auch einiges an Raubfischen unterwegs sein dürfte. Kleinere Schnorchelausflüge haben gezeigt, dass es an dieser Stelle nur so von Fischen wimmelte. Speziell die Meeräschen haben munter zwischen Meer und See hin und her gewechselt. Ein Freund berichtete mir auch von Wolfsbarschfängen an einer ähnlichen Stelle auf Korsika.
Habe da aber leider nur kurz geschnorchelt und bin nicht zum Angeln gekommen.

Gruß

can1974


----------



## Bigfish-HH (28. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sardinien - Cagliari*

Hallo

fahre nächsten Mittwoch, 4 wochen nach Sardinien, und wollte fragen ob  sich da jemand auskennt. ich bin in der nähe von Arbatax.Lohnt sich das  Spinnfischen auf Wolfsbarsch,  oder was und wie kann man in den Häfen  erbäuten.sind mit dem Boot da,  wollen dann auch wieder schleppen, habt  ihr da noch tipps.

PS: wer hat noch Tipps für Meeräsche,Doraden und angeln so ca 500-1000m   vor der Küste in 20-30m tiefe.welche fische fang ich da welche köder   brauche ich und auf was muss ich achten.

-welche Köder benutzt ihr, und wie fange ich Würmer und Köderfische.(welche kann ich überhaupt verwenden.

vielen dank schonmal im vorraus für eure Tipps

mit freundlichen Grüßen Jan


----------

